# My son's first deer



## KGroves (Apr 13, 2011)

We seen this deer at first day light on the last day of gun season, but did not give my son a clear shot. Around 3pm that afternoon he came out broad side at 30 yards, and my son smoked him. He put the round right where he needed to and it was game over.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice work! He looks pumped!


----------



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

That's awesome...good for you both!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Awesome memory! Congrats to him! Here is a link to the ODNR's 1st harvest certificate. I did it for my son's first deer. You can upload a pic to and print it out to frame it.
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-trapping-and-shooting-sports/my-first-harvest


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

He put a nice shot on him!


----------



## Hwseeker (Jul 21, 2011)

That's fantastic!! Thank you for passing on the hunting tradition to the next generation! Enjoy those backstraps!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah its a great thing your doing for your son. getting him into hunting at a young age will help keep him out of trouble later in life. just spent the weekend hunting with my oldest son. he got a nice doe and I was just as happy for him as I would have been if I had got one. tell him Sherman said congrats on his first deer. I remember my 1st like it was yesterday. and I remember both my sons 1st deer as well. great memories made hunting with your sons.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good job Dad. Great shot son! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Of all the hunting pics we see, I always enjoy these ones with dads taking the kids hunting the best.

Congrats to you young man on an excellent deer!!!
And congrats to you too dad for taking the time to teach him.


----------

